# svchost.exe (netsvcs) Using up to 95% memory!



## ChillO (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi there, I've been having this issue for a couple of weeks now at least and was wondering if anyone here might be able to help me. 

Recently svchost.exe (netsvcs) has been hogging all my memory, I believe it occurs when I cabled ethernet for my internet as it seems to have only come since then, though I may be wrong.

Malwarebytes and SuperAntiSpyware came up fine and I am just updating to the latest windows updates now. If anyone could help me troubleshoot this and get it back to normal I would be so grateful!

Many thanks,

Chillo


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

We have no information on your computer, so do the following in it:

Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) file.

After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.

Information about your computer will appear.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ChillO (Nov 17, 2014)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2670QM CPU @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 4007 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family, 1811 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 424613 MB, Free - 180333 MB; D: Total - 51199 MB, Free - 29482 MB;
Motherboard: Medion, X6815
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and Enabled

Note there is also an NVidia Graphics Card with optimus in here, and after turning off the Background Intelligent Transfer service after reading another guy who had success with that, the symptoms seem to have lifted, but I'm not sure if that's related.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *Background Intelligence Transfer Service* service should have its "Startup Type" set on Manual or Automatic(Delayed Start).

It should NOT be set on Disabled.

The *Windows Update* service requires it to work properly and provide updates.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Let's see what the startup load looks like in your computer.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Click Start, then type *MSCONFIG* in the search or run box, then press the Enter key.

When the small "System Configuration" window appears, click the "Startup" tab.

Write down ONLY the names in the "Startup Item" column that have a checkmark next to them.

If the "Startup Item" column isn't wide enough to see the entire name of any of them, widen the column.

Submit those names here in a vertical list.

Make sure to spell them EXACTLY as you see them there.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Click Start, then type *SERVICES.MSC* in the search or run box, then press the Enter key.

When the "Services" window appears, expand it so you can see the list more clearly.

Write down ONLY the names in the "Name" column that have their startup type set on Automatic / Automatic(Delayed Start).

If the "Name" column isn't wide enough to see the entire name of any of them, widen the column.

Submit those names here in a vertical list and in alphabetical order.

Make sure to spell them correctly.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ChillO (Nov 17, 2014)

Ok have restarted the service.

*Startup:*

Realtek HD Audio Manager
HD Audio Background Process
Protector Suite 2011
Inter (R) Common User Interface
Inter (R) Common User Interface
Inter (R) Common User Interface
Microsoft Security Client
NVIDIA GeForce Experience
NVIDIA GeForce Experience
f.lux
Adobe Reader and Acrobat Manager
IAStorIcon
Dolby Profile Selector
USB 3.0 Monitor
cyberlink brs
Microsoft Office 2010

*Automatic (/Delayed Start) Services*
Adobe Acrobat Update Service
Apple Mobile Device
ASLDR Service
Base Filtering Engine
Bluetooth Device Monitor
Bluetooth OBEX Service
Bonjour Service
COM+ Event System
Cryptographic Services
CyberLink PowerDVD 10 MS Monitor Service
CyberLink PowerDVD 10 MS Service
CyberLink Product - 2011/10/11 05:57:44
DCOM Server Process Launcher
Desktop Window Manager Session Manager
DHCP Client
GFNEX Service
Group Policy Client
IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules
Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless Bluetooth(R) 3.0 + High Speed Security Service
Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log
Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service
Intel(R) Centrino(R) Bluetooth 3.0 + High Speed Service
IP Helper
Microsoft Antimalware Service
Multimedia Class Scheduler
Network Location Awareness
Network Store Interface Service
NVIDIA Display Driver Service
NVIDIA Network Service
NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service
NVIDIA Streamer Service
Plug and Play
Power
Print Spooler
Program Compatibility Assistant Service
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
RPC Endpoint Mapper
Security Accounts Manager
Server
Shell Hardware Detection
Superfetch
System Event Notification Service
Task Scheduler
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Themes
User Profile Service
Windows Audio
Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
Windows Biometric Service
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework
Windows Event Log
Windows Firewall
Windows Font Cache Service
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
Windows Management Instrumentation
WLAN AutoConfig
Workstation
*Delayed Starts from here:*
Background Intelligent Transfer Service
Google UpDate Service (gupdate)
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology
Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64
Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86
Security Center
Software Protection
Windows Search Windows Update


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Uncheck these startup entries:

*Intel (R) Common User Interface

Intel (R) Common User Interface

Intel (R) Common User Interface

NVIDIA GeForce Experience

NVIDIA GeForce Experience

Adobe Reader and Acrobat Manager

cyberlink brs

Microsoft Office 2010*

After you're done, click Apply - OK/Close - Exit Without Restart.

-----------------------------------------------------

Change "Startup Type" to Manual in these service entries:

*Adobe Acrobat Update Service

CyberLink PowerDVD 10 MS Monitor Service

CyberLink PowerDVD 10 MS Service

CyberLink Product - 2011/10/11 05:57:44

Google Update Service (gupdate)

Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64

Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86

NVIDIA Display Driver Service

NVIDIA Network Service

NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service

NVIDIA Streamer Service

Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant*

Note: Change the *Network Connections* service entry to Automatic.

-----------------------------------------------------

Restart the computer.

Use it for awhile and make sure everything is still working okay.

-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
> 
> RAM: 4007 Mb
> 
> ...


You appear to have a *Medion Erazer X6815* notebook that has 4 GB(4096 MB) of RAM, but supports up to 8 GB(8192 MB) of RAM.

You should take advantage of that for 2 reasons:

Windows 7 64-bit supports and uses more than 4 GB of RAM.

That notebook's Intel integrated graphics appears to have almost 2 GB of RAM dedicated to it, which leaves a little over 2 GB of RAM to run Windows 7 64-bit.

That notebook uses 204-pin DDR3 PC3-10600(DDR3-1333 MHz), 1.35 volt/1.5 volt, unbuffered, non-ECC SODIMM modules.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ChillO (Nov 17, 2014)

I will have a look regarding the RAM, thanks for the heads up.

System seems to be running smoother with less memory hogs, i'll report back if something changes. 

Thank you for your time and help!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome. 

----------------------------------------------------------


----------

